

A rant against Mac OS X - kaipakartik
http://blog.kaipakartik.com/2012/03/observations-about-mac-os-x.html

======
n000ksa
It sounds like the majority of his issues are with the keyboard shortcuts. I
am pretty sure you can customize those in system preferences.

I use both windows and a mac with similar specs. The mac doesn't seem much
slower.

